# Destroying No Hunting Signs



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Here's a picture of a no hunting sign that my dad put up that somebody decided to modify. We found three empty hulls about 15 feet from the sign.

The sad part is that he USED TO let anybody that asked hunt on the land. He just wanted to know who was there and make sure nobody put a duck boat on the slough or jumped the roost. Nobody had even called to inquire about access.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

No doubt some jackass masquerading as a hunter is the culprit. As usual, the 5% idiot factor ruins it for the 95% who are responsible. :roll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

That is pure bull****. I can't understand why people get so upset about seeing posted signs. I have run into lots of signs this year and have gone and talked to the farmers and they are more than willing to let people hunt. They just wanted to know who was on the land. This past weekend we spoke with a farmer who was going to be hunting the land the next day but told us to come and ask again if there were birds. If they were busy we would be welcome to hunt on the land.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

morons...

i still hate posters


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Stupid...

More than likely the same folks who sight in their rifle on the deer crossing and other miscellaneous signs.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice pattern

.

.

.

.just kidding :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

SPDave, two years ago I printed my signs that said "yes hunting, thank you for supporting agriculture" and guess what? Same treatment as yours. Some folks are hard to satisfy.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I truly hope that is anyone out there ever see's someone doing this crap that they get a plate number or something! I look at all plates when I pull into an area and try to word associate them so I can later remember them just incase something like this happens. I beleive in having the knowledge and not needing it rather then needing it and not having it. This has been useful in the past. :sniper:


----------



## cooter (Jul 16, 2003)

The guys that do that kind of crap are worse than the anti's.

There were a lot of problems with guys pulling signs in the area I was hunting also.


----------

